# Think someone moved in....



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Very nice! Feels good doesn't it?


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

It was fun opening up the hive and finding bees, that's for sure, now I just hope my grafts make it as I couldn't get those varieties anymore....


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Forgot to mention, I was checking my cherry tree grafts... lol, not bees. Grafted a little later than I typically do, trees were late bloom and leafed already, but one of the grafts had taken already and out of the 10 or so, only 2 looked like they had failed, the rest I'm hoping should make it. I noticed the hive had normal looking activity and pollen going in and felt that it was too many bees for what should be dwindling away....


----------



## Reef Resiner (Jun 9, 2015)

Awesome! Nice pic.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

yeah, iphone 5's do an ok job.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Huge difference in pic quality from the 4's to the 5"s. Pretty queen. 
I usually leave a hive or two empty in the apiaries just in case I get a hive that swarms. I got lucky once and had a swarm move into a gouble stacked nuc that was in the back of my truck while I was on a job site. That was pretty impressive. lol


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Nice photo and nice looking queen!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

I love it when a plan comes together. :thumbsup:


----------

